# Intel Ivy Bridge Discussion



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

*[TPU] Ivy Bridge 1155-Compatible, Panther Point Detailed*



> *Some time in the first half of 2012*, Intel will release its next generation of desktop processors for the LGA1155 socket, based on the new Ivy Bridge silicon. Ivy Bridge is a 22 nanometer die-shrink of Sandy Bridge, with a few features added/improved.
> 
> To begin with, *Ivy Bridge processors are seamlessly compatible with existing LGA1155* platforms, and "Cougar Point" P67, H67, H61, Z68, chipsets, although it will come with its own 7-series chipset.
> 
> ...



*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-04-12/67a.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-04-12/67b.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-04-12/67c.jpg

*Source*

Good news this!!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Excellent info gaurav. I think intel is following amd's route in terms of compatibility. This will be great news for all existing sandybridge owners as they can upgrade to ivy bridge as well.

Even panther point chipset is backward compatible with current sandybridge processors.

And the ability to display 3 monitors through igp is really icing on the cake.

Bulldozer watch out!!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Excellent info gaurav. I think intel is following amd's route in terms of compatibility. This will be great news for all existing sandybridge owners as they can upgrade to ivy bridge as well.
> 
> Even panther point chipset is backward compatible with current sandybridge processors.
> 
> ...



Seems like a few ex-AMD guys moved into Intel, and hence this great news. 
This is LGA 775 all over again I guess. Total compatibility.

However, Bulldozer won't have immediate competition since Ivy Bridge comes out in Q1 2012.
AMD will have a chance to recuperate maybe.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ First bulldozer has to beat sandybridge -E in order to get to ivy. Sandybridge-E processors for socket 2011 are going to be scorchers.

Look how entry level to lower midrange sandybridge cpu's are performing now. Just imagine how sandybridge-E will be.

Its not an easy fight with intel for amd. Its going to be very very interesting.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ First bulldozer has to beat sandybridge -E in order to get to ivy. Sandybridge-E processors for socket 2011 are going to be scorchers.
> 
> Look how entry level to lower midrange sandybridge cpu's are performing now. Just imagine how sandybridge-E will be.
> 
> Its not an easy fight with intel for amd. Its going to be very very interesting.



Yes there will be competition and Intel is going to win it hands down...but the thing won't be *immediate*...LGA 2011 will be out on Q4 2011 AFAIK...Bulldozer comes in June...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Ok but don't you think llano will arrive in june? Bulldozer i guess has an october release date. Has it changed?

Bulldozer will definitely beat the current sandybridge lineup but by how much margin has to be seen.

But lets not count out bulldozer. It looks to be a promising architecture. I guess this time around, they won't let intel get carried away with everything.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW, what are Sandybridge-E processors???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Ok but don't you think llano will arrive in june? Bulldozer i guess has an october release date. Has it changed?



Check *this* post.



saswat23 said:


> BTW, what are Sandybridge-E processors???



Sandy Bridge-E processor line is for the socket LGA 2011.
Check *this* post for details.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2011)

*[TechReport] Intel: Ivy Bridge graphics to feature DX11, triple-display support*



> Ivy Bridge is going to be an exciting product. Not only does it continue with the improvements AVX processor SIMD vector capabilities D3D11 and DX Compute Shader, 30 percent more EUs (execution units) and supports up to 3 displays and HDMI 1.4a, and an overall bandwidth boost from PCI 3.



*Translated Source*


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 15, 2011)

intel rocks always..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

That is a strong move by intel. This means bulldozer will be good. I can't wait to see them go at each other.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2011)

one question..why is intel making sandybridge e proccys instead of releasing ivy bridge directly..?? Intel can release ivy bridge which will be compatible with 1155 socket..users will be confused in buying new system...what to buy..sandybridge + 1155 + ivy bridge later or 2011 + sandybridge e..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> one question..why is intel making sandybridge e proccys instead of releasing ivy bridge directly..?? Intel can release ivy bridge which will be compatible with 1155 socket..users will be confused in buying new system...what to buy..sandybridge + 1155 + ivy bridge later or 2011 + sandybridge e..



Intel wants to be richer by every release. That's the only explanation I can give. 

Regarding what to buy, those who already have Sandy Bridge processors, they should wait for Ivy Bridge.
Those who haven't changed to LGA 1155 (they are still in LGA 1156, 1366 or 775), they can go for LGA 2011 Sandy Bridge-E.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

socket 2011 will also get ivy bridge. intel really has a strong line up.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> socket 2011 will also get ivy bridge. intel really has a strong line up.



Ivy Bridge for LGA 2011??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^  Yes socket 2011 will also get the 22nm die shrink.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^  Yes socket 2011 will also get the 22nm die shrink.



LGA 2011 --> Sandy Bridge-E / Ivy Bridge
LGA 1155 --> Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge

People should upgrade like hell!!! 

Forgive the spam....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^yup buddy. Intel hasn't been this good for a long time in terms of upgradability. But i wonder why others are not posting in this thread. Perhaps there are lot more amd fanboys in tdf.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^yup buddy. Intel hasn't been this good for a long time in terms of upgradability.



Yes this is LGA 775 all over again. One socket accounting for huge line of processors. God bless them!!



vickybat said:


> But i wonder why others are not posting in this thread. Perhaps there are lot more amd fanboys in tdf.



I second that.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 17, 2011)

Intel confirms PCI Express 3.0 and USB 3.0 including DirectX 11 On-die GPU



> One of the most important changes introduced with Ivy Bridge will be the support for DirectX 11 and Intel has also raised the number of EUs found inside the on-die GPU to 16 in its most powerful CPUs, up from the 12 EUs found inside mobile Sandy Bridge processors and select desktop SKUs.
> 
> In addition, the new integrated graphics unit can now drive up to three independent displays.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

Its getting better and better in terms of connectivity options. It will have usb 3.0 and also feature intel's lightpeak (now thunderbolt) technology that has insane transfer rates.

*Source*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 18, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> Intel confirms PCI Express 3.0 and USB 3.0 including DirectX 11 On-die GPU
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*



Didn't I post this already?? DX11 and PCI 3???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2011)

2 things that are worth waiting for in Ivy Bridge:

1. USB 3.0 (cheaper boards & front USB 3.0).
2. PCIe 3.0 (GPU scaling like anything you have ever seen).

points that doesn't really matter:

1. Intel lightspeed (when USB 3.0 exist & as its universal)
2. multi-monitor setup (what the heck will you do with 3 monitors? run Dirt2? but enterprise or say stock market will benefit from it. or maybe hometheater system).
3. DX11 (run Metro 2033 or Metro 2034 on ivy bridge?)

BTW, anyone have info on the number of USB 3.0 ports. hope they have 2 front headers or say 6+ ports. & same for Sata 3.0


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 19, 2011)

@gaurav, oops.. forgot that u had already posted..was just surfing that site and got that news..so thought i should post it..sorry..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> 3. DX11 (run Metro 2033 or Metro 2034 on ivy bridge?)



Well intel is taking on-die graphics seriously and plans to take on amd's bulldozer based llano head on. It will have more eu's and probably have the ability to play games and much better than today's sandybridge graphics.

Lets wait and see how it fares.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well intel is taking on-die graphics seriously and plans to take on amd's bulldozer based llano head on. It will have more eu's and probably have the ability to play games and much better than today's sandybridge graphics.
> 
> Lets wait and see how it fares.



Ivy Bridge graphics will be better but still DX11 gaming is marketing gimmick. surely i'll kill all the (current) 5k GPU's when it comes to gaming performance but still to enjoy some DX11 gaming a powerful GPU is needed but still a good step forward by Intel. i just wish they keep the price right as they did with SB. superb performance for good price.


----------



## mukherjee (Apr 20, 2011)

Have a look at this

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/5475/intelsandybridgeedeskto.jpg


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 25, 2011)

Sandy bridge have just arrived and other Architecture by Intel has Shown Up !! WTF !! It's better but why Intel doesnt have some gap between new releases ?


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 26, 2011)

^^because of the competitions and benchmarks...if amd wasn't there then we would still have been using pentium d or c2d may be..


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

BUMP

Some update on Z77 chipset which will support the Ivy Bridge CPUs:-

Intel Z77 is top Ivy Bridge chipset


----------



## aby geek (May 17, 2011)

Ivy Bridge to process media up to 4X faster


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2011)

*Ivy Bridge now to come in Q2 2012*


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Some update:

Exclusive: Intel's future base clock options unveiled by VR-Zone.com


Suddenly, looks a bit ordinary.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

Upgrading to Ivy Bridge to be blocked by UEFI changes?



> Meanwhile VR Zone reports that current motherboards may not be compatible with Intel's forthcoming Ivy Bridge processors due to a UEFI related issue. If motherboard makers are unable to fix this problem it will be quite a disappointment as most vendors have gone out and said that their 6-series boards are compatible with Ivy Bridge.
> 
> According to our sources, Intel will for example have to do a factory re-work on its own brand motherboards for Ivy Bridge support to be possible, as apparently a clean wipe of the Flash ROM on the motherboard is required to upgrade to the new UEFI version. This is something that apparently can't be done either by the end user or a service location. What we don't know is if this applies to all motherboards, or if this is an issue unique to Intel.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Sep 17, 2011)

Well its confirmed that all h67,p67 and z68 mobos will support ivybridge. Its confirmed by a much reliable site- *Anandtech*

Besides, check the following:

*Intel's Ivy Bridge Architecture Exposed*



> _*Ivy Bridge is considered a tick from the CPU perspective but a tock from the GPU perspective. *_


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Link?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ Its given in post # 35.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry, I thought a separate article. Only time will tell which piece of information is true.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 17, 2011)

Ivybridge graphics core is completely redesigned from sandybridge. Has hardware tessellation units and its EU's are completely different from sandybridge. It even has dx 11 support with multimonitor display support as well.

Except 60% more performance than sandybridge graphics.

Must say, intel is taking graphics performance much seriously.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sorry, I thought a separate article. *Only time will tell which piece of information is true*.



So, are you expecting a scam like what happened in faking BD benchmarks?


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

Not exactly, but you never know about technology. Both can't be true at the same time.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Not exactly, but you never know about technology. Both can't be true at the same time.



This sounds better. But the only word applicable for the time being is to wait.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

It's coming on April 2012:-

Ivy Bridge launch schedule leaked | thinq_


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ nice find and this is going to be a long HOT wait


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

This leak is even better:- 

Intel's Ivy Bridge CPU lineup revealed in leaked slides - TechSpot News


*static.techspot.com/images2/news/bigimage/2011-11-28-image-1.jpg


Only two unlocked processors?  Oh, I forgot, the enthusiast platform is on Socket 2011. On the positive side, all but one are quad core.

Some more details at Toms:-

The First Intel Ivy Bridge CPU Clock Speeds and More


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2011)

A 77w tdp  These are really energy efficient. I'm interested on the gpu side.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2011)

TDP looks good, very good. 
Where is the replacement for 2600K? 
And also 2 unlocked processor! :shocked: This sucks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

2700k is the replacement for 2600k, which will be replaced by 3770k IB.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, so we can't expect any more price drop of 2600K. Thanks for clearing this.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Intel Reveals Official Next-Gen "Ivy Bridge" Chip Performance Numbers to Partners - X-bit labs

Hopefully, these chips would be price to price replacement of existing SNB parts.


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

Intel's mobile Ivy Bridge CPU line-up revealed by VR-Zone.com


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 5, 2012)

All that you need to know about Intel Ivy Bridge


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 11, 2012)

I am still happy with my 2500k, if IB will only 10-20% faster than sandybridge, i would like to skip it. 

Intel Ivy Bridge Core i7-3770K Overclocking


----------



## vickybat (Feb 27, 2012)

Intel's Ivy Bridge CPU Die Layout Estimated

Interesting article. Good to know that ivybridge gpu is programmable for GPGPU computing.



> The CPU cores are made up of four x86-64 cores with 256 KB dedicated L2 cache per core and shared 8 MB L3 cache. The System Agent holds the dual-channel DDR3 integrated memory controller (DDR3 1600), a PCIe interface (as a shared x16 port or two separate x8 ports), a DMI link, a display controller, power controller unit, and a FDI link. *The Graphics Core has 16 programmable EUs that handle parallel processing loads for the GPU and can be programmed to perform GPGPU tasks. *In addition, it holds the Multi-Format CODEC, which supports MPEG2, VC1, AVC and also MVC (multi-view video coding) for stereoscopic 3D. All the components are bound by a ring-bus that transports tagged data between the CPU cores, the graphics core, the L3 cache, and the system agent.


----------



## maddy (Mar 4, 2012)

something interesting
Ivy Bridge Core i7-3770K Overclocked to 7GHz 

*www.expreview.com/img/review/news/7GHz02.jpg

source 

*en.expreview.com/2012/02/26/ivy-bridge-core-i7-3770k-overclocked-to-7ghz/21410.html


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ Holy molly  That too with all cores enabled. If this is true, then the feat is simply astounding. Also saw that it easily touches 5ghz with minimum vcore increment.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Wait, 7GHz? Will it be fully unlocked? Or like 2600k, upto 57x, I mean 63x is something only top intel cpus are aimed for, that ivy will make every cpu(yes, every) redundant.


----------



## maddy (Mar 4, 2012)

hehe yes as per that link but have to confirm from more sources
here what they said 
Earlier we have got to know Intel Core i7-3820 could be overclocked to 5.66GHz, however, we may care more about the overclocking capability of Ivy Bridge processor, once there was a friend in our forum revealed that Core i7-3770K only needed 1.1V to be overclocked to 4.6GHz, 5GHz with 1.17V.
The result was encouraging, what about its extreme overclocking capability? According to the report from BSN, Core i7-3770K was overclocked to 7.06GHz from 3.5GHz in liquid nitrogen condition. At that time, the multiplier was 63x, external frequency was 112.11MHz at the voltage of 1.889V. Most importantly, no core was disabled and hyperthreading was on.
Currently the overclocking record on file was the 8.858GHz of Bulldozer with only two cores enabled. Intel’s highest record was 8.3GHz from Celeron 360, Core i7-3770K has just arrived at 7GHz, but the 22nm process has brought the possibility for Ivy Bridge to get a higher overclocking level.
damm thats some crazy stuff they are telling


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Just to inform you FX-8150 reached 7467.44 Mhz using LN2 with 8 cores and 8 threads enabled @1.872v vcore 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...-powered-antec-hcp1200-cooled-ln2-7467mh.html


----------



## maddy (Mar 5, 2012)

thats like great stuff  AMD going on 8 cores full stabled oc at 7.5 Ghz


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

yep, Intel holds the performance crown but when it comes to raw clock speed only AMD is still the winner


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

Intel HD 4000 still 25-30% slower than HD 6550D.

Quick Sync gets 40% faster.

5% more IPC.

Lying b@stard returns; this time with the wafer. 

*images.anandtech.com/doci/4773/DSC_3231_575px.jpg

*AnandTech - The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler



*news.mydrivers.com/img/20120221/11431990.jpg
*news.mydrivers.com/img/20120221/11432100.jpg
*news.mydrivers.com/img/20120221/11432103.jpg
*news.mydrivers.com/img/20120221/11432070.jpg
*news.mydrivers.com/img/20120221/11432020.jpg
5GHz at 1.2v


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ yup, really expected with 22nm. i7-3770K would make a good upgrade to my i5-2500K.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

found this 
Core i7-3770K Ivy bridge @ 7 GHz fully benchable! ~ OBR-HARDWARE

and a glimpse of Z77 
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1868/1/


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 8, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ yup, really expected with 22nm. i7-3770K would make a good upgrade to my i5-2500K.



2500k still good enough for feed anything ..


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

2500K is still a great VFM cpu but 3770k will be a good upgrade for those who are willing to pay for it


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 9, 2012)

So will SB prices drop due to IB launch(any chances)


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2012)

For those who have SB, no need to upgrade to IB unless you are using onboard GPU and want the boost, but I doubt any 2500k/2600k owner limping on the onboard GPU and also want to game(face it, all integrated GPUs suck at gaming, all, llano, trinity, IB doesn't matter, all you get a barely playable FPS with COD4).



sunny10 said:


> So will SB prices drop due to IB launch(any chances)


Not much, intel carefully priced IB, don't expect a 10k 2600k or something, maybe 1/2k drop max.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2012)

check this out 

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2012/March/General%20News/ivybridge_slide.jpg

Ivy Bridge confirmed for 29th of April


----------



## vickybat (Mar 10, 2012)

*The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested*

Anandtech has previewed the i7 3770k. Check it out guys.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2012)

^ see my post above.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ oopsy i missed that buddy. 

That picture you posted completely masked that link ( atleast for me )
But how come nobody commented anything about your post? I think it was pretty important info you provided. I guess most others missed it as well. 

Btw buddy this ivy (most probably its an ES imo) is performing like a beast. Its ipc is even better than sandybridge-E parts.  You gonna go for it??


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> check this out
> 
> *www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2012/March/General%20News/ivybridge_slide.jpg
> 
> Ivy Bridge confirmed for 29th of April



Naah, I can't wait. I've to go with sandy bridge now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ you have one SB rig ( on the siggy ) - so better would if you can wait for 2/2.5 months more 

BTW, here's a new preview and Benchmarks @ 4.7 Ghz 

Ivy Bridge vs Sandy Bridge vs Sandy Bridge-E @ 4.7GHz Preview by VR-Zone.com


----------



## vickybat (Mar 12, 2012)

*ASUS Sabertooth Z77 preview *


*i.imgur.com/d1qrp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ph2gS.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

Gigabyte Z77 Mobos Preview 

*www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=14397

*www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=14398

*www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=14401

*www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=14395

*www.vortez.net/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=14394


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

The first Gigabyte mobn looks real nice.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Nooooooooo... Giga is back with colored heatsinks!!! Previous gen's black/grey was better.

One question: Ain't 7 series chipset not compatible with SNB CPUs? Anandtech's link shows CPU support as IVB only. 

AnandTech - A Brief Look at Some Upcoming 7-Series Motherboards


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 13, 2012)

Check these links

MSI Z77-GD65 and a Z77 snapshot - CPUs, Motherboards & RAM - Build - Reviews - Atomic MPC

[Xfastest]ASRock Z77 Extreme6+ Intel Core i7 3770K Tested

Intel Core i7 3770K "Ivy Bridge" Gets tested on ASUS Rampage IV Gene-Z Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Nooooooooo... Giga is back with colored heatsinks!!! Previous gen's black/grey was better.
> 
> One question: Ain't 7 series chipset not compatible with SNB CPUs? Anandtech's link shows CPU support as IVB only.
> 
> AnandTech - A Brief Look at Some Upcoming 7-Series Motherboards



yep, 7 series chipset Ain't compatible with SB cpus - only has support for IVB 

AnandTech - The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

What would be the price of Core i7 3770K ??


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> *yep, 7 series chipset Ain't compatible with SB cpus - only has support for IVB *
> 
> AnandTech - The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested




Great way to screw customers.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

How are customers screwed ?no idiot would buy buy a z77 for a sb proocessor z68 is for sb


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ Yup, people opting for z77 and its derivatives will go for an ivybridge and eventually it will replace all sandybridge parts.

The important part is existing z68 owners can get an ivybridge cpu as its compatible. It seems illogical when viewed the other way round.

So i guess no one is screwed.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

So down the line if my mobo screwed up due to any unforeseen circumstances (Extreme Gamer's case comes to mind), and there's no Z68 mobo available in the market, I have to switch to a newer CPU too.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> So down the line if my mobo screwed up due to any unforeseen circumstances (Extreme Gamer's case comes to mind), and there's no Z68 mobo available in the market, I have to switch to a newer CPU too.



You get a 3 years warranty with your board and within these years if it gets screwed, you get a brand new rma'ed board each time.

After 3 years you might want to switch. But nothing is perfect in this world. 
There will be flaws if you try to find them in everything.

Imagine the condition of current llano users. They cannot upgrade to trinity as it fits in a completely new socket and its not even the other way round.

See the pros my friend. You can still fit an ivybridge into your existing mobo.
You should be satisfied with it. Look at me, i still have my 1156 with zero upgrade path and i'm still happy.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

If Rashi provides a brand new board, that's it.  And if I am not mistaken there's a provision of providing a similar class of product (Z77 here) if the exact model (Z68 here) is not available as a replacement. In this way the RMA will be honored, but what the SNB owner will do with that board?

I am not unhappy and can see the pros, and the situation I have mentioned may occur rarely, but don't you think it's weird? Llano & trinity have different sockets altogether, but nothing like that here, the CPU socket is still same and generally they remain backward compatible for one generation at least.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah how can a producer develop new products without flexibility if he cares about compatibily with older products how can we get newer ,better and more powerfull products
In this case we should be thankfull they are increasing performance and giving us option to use our old motherboards also


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, so one generation looks older to you, that's great to know.

If they were really serious about real powerful products, why not they make Z77 as powerful as X79. No. of SATA 6Gbps ports, PCIe lanes also remains same as older SNB platform


----------



## vickybat (Mar 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> If Rashi provides a brand new board, that's it.  And if I am not mistaken there's a provision of providing a similar class of product (Z77 here) if the exact model (Z68 here) is not available as a replacement. In this way the RMA will be honored, but what the SNB owner will do with that board?
> 
> I am not unhappy and can see the pros, and the situation I have mentioned may occur rarely, but don't you think it's weird? Llano & trinity have different sockets altogether, but nothing like that here, the CPU socket is still same and generally they remain backward compatible for one generation at least.



Ok Z77 will support sandybridge cpu's.


> *All Ivy Bridge chipsets and motherboards support both Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs. Ivy Bridge based processors will officially support up to DDR3-1600, up from DDR3-1333 of Sandy Bridge. Consumer Ivy Bridge chipsets will also allow overclocking of K-series processors.*



*Source*

Now be happy.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, just checked, most of the previews/reviews of Z77 mobos out are with SNB CPUs only.

Again more than being happy or unhappy, it sounds plain weird. And having options is always better, you never know about that outside chance. 


Thanks Vicky.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ may be you will get an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ( if you need to RMA your current mobo ever ) and anandtech guys must have screwed something 

z77 chipset supports Sb cpus
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 preview
HARDOCP - Intel Express Z77 Chipset Motherboards - ASUS Shows Off Z77 Motherboards
Close-up look at GIGABYTE's Intel Z77 Ivy Bridge motherboards :: TweakTown USA Edition

here's the official spec 
Z77A-GD55 CPU Support


----------



## vickybat (Mar 15, 2012)

Found an interesting article:

*Why Ivy Bridge Is Still Quad-Core*

Worth a read imo.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ I read that article months back. Nice article imo.


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey people see this,

Intel Ivy Bridge Processors To Launch March 23 2012 | PC Perspective

What is the difference in i7-3770k and  i7-3770S just the TDP???

But they say
"Of these CPUs, only the top end Intel Core i7-3770T and i7-3770S along with the Core i5-3470T processors will include Intel's Hyper-Threading technology."

"S" price is less compared to with "k" one??? How's that?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 20, 2012)

The performance of the 'S' model will be less than that of the 'k' model


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2012)

so u mean they mentioned it wrong on their article


or on the overclocking side


----------



## techbulb (Mar 20, 2012)

Its just the launch they will not be available to buy on 23rd ,proccesors will come in market on 29th april


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> Hey people see this,
> 
> Intel Ivy Bridge Processors To Launch March 23 2012 | PC Perspective
> 
> ...



I think the K sku cpus can be OCed only .. so they are priced higher


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2012)

So it means "s" or "t" cannot be overclocked???

They said those are for hyper threading so if i dont OC then I could go for "s" or "t" right??


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

Differences between i5 2500k,i5 2500s and i5 2500t:
Compare Intel® Products
^All that would result in lower performance of the 's'  and 't' processor
Review of i5 2500T processor:
Gigabyte H67N-USB3-B3 Mini-ITX and Intel Core i5-2500T / Core i3-2100 Review - Introduction


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2012)

i get it thx a bunch


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

^you're welcome


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2012)

Overclocked review.

Tends to run very hot.

Intel Ivy Bridge Overclocking with the Core i7 3770K and Core i5 3570K CPUs - Power and Temperature Tests :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

97C at _just_ 4.8GHz!!! 

BTW, the FX8150 yields awesome scores.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> 97C at _just_ 4.8GHz!!!
> 
> BTW, the FX8150 yields awesome scores.



It's obvious it is a bad sample or maybe Intel have limited overclocking potentional in ivb, maybe they are trying to keep their SB-E Sales up.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> 97C at _just_ 4.8GHz!!!
> 
> BTW, the FX8150 yields awesome scores.



Bad chip.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2012)

Neither bad chip nor bad sample.

22nm process will take time to mature. Plus, the chip has shrunk too much compared to the sweet die size and perhaps also has current leakage problem. This is the best Intel can give at the moment in terms of thermals.

Power consumption is well under control btw.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 21, 2012)

^ No 'valid' screenshot released yet.
And, its Intel processors that is being discussed about, not any AMD processor which generally takes time to mature.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ No 'valid' screenshot released yet.
> And, its Intel processors that is being discussed about, not any AMD processor which generally takes time to mature.


lol.. it is fabrication process being discussed by me, not any processor. Every fabrication process takes time to mature.

Plus, there was a thread on Xtremesystems where another i7-3770K ES was showing high temps.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

but even for ES chip the temps are just too hot ... They OCed well with low vcore and Tweaktown has used Corsair H100 - so the temps should be a little lower.

The 3570k looks a promising though on temp side - it's max temps was 76c but with just 200 Mhz more speed the 3770k reached 97c which is not acceptable and this is really alarming :



> We actually got it to hit *105c* at some points and throttle down.



But let's wait for some more mature chips like they said : 



> The most important thing to remember, though, is we're still dealing with early versions of the CPUs.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

check asus,msi,gigabyte global sites panther point chipsets motherboards are showing now with a coming soon logo


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome news is that Intel ll be shipping Ivy Bridge to end customers before the end of April.

More Leaked Benchmarks from Intel's Ivy Bridge


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

If temps are that much then would be a worthy upgrade or not ??


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

For SNB users I doubt, unless you are moving from i3/i5 to i7. Temps may come down with the latest revision which will be ultimately released to retail.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

check this out :
MSI overclocks Ivy Bridge to 7 GHz with liquid nitrogen


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2012)

^ reminds me of the time when FX8150 was overclocked to 8GHz or something like that.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 4, 2012)

pcie-3 enabled only with ivy for cpu and gpu


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ reminds me of the time when FX8150 was overclocked to 8GHz or something like that.



but that was not with all the cores enabled .. let's see how far ivy bridge can go with 2 cores enabled


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

so ivy bridge is to be launched by april end - as reported by Economic times

will the prices of sandybridge (i5 2400 and i3 2100) will go down???


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 6, 2012)

^^No way, check the prices of the first generation processors, they're high even after the release of SNB.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO @16.1K
Link: *Click Here*
ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE @20.7K
Link: *Click Here*

Both are overpriced btw.
V-pro should be around 13.5K, where v-deluxe should be around 17.5K (max)
Asus India/Rashi has become greedy nowadays and showing that by charging too much for everything.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

ivy brigde prices should be far above snb??
or comparable prices with snb???


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

@d6bmg:

I guess those models are PCIe 3.0 compliant, and they are charging excess for that. A much better option is this:-

Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Actually, price of Gigabyte & MSI motherboards haevn't been increased too much is not at all.
And, without 22nm IB processor, the much hyped PCI-E3.0 won't get the bandwidth, and it will work as PCI-E 2.0


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Gigabyte doesn't need to increase price, it has virtually vanished except some lower end models. Even the UD4 is also out of stock in Flipkart.

The reason I had to go with ASUS.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

Isn't GA-Z68XP-UD4 available in Kolkata?


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Last time I checked (Feb) it was not.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

BIOSTAR Launches TZ77XE3 Motherboard - Intel Z77 Chipset - Legit Reviews

*legitreviews.com/images/news/2012/biostar-TZ77XE3.jpg


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 7, 2012)

No doubt that the new Z77 motherboards @ flipkart are priced high. Check this.


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> BIOSTAR Launches TZ77XE3 Motherboard - Intel Z77 Chipset - Legit Reviews
> 
> *legitreviews.com/images/news/2012/biostar-TZ77XE3.jpg




Excellent placement of PCIe x16 slots, now go buy 3 graphics card. Wait, who made those straight SATA ports? 

And why they are still using VGA/DVI out? Give a HDMI out and bundle a converter, that will suffice.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> No doubt that the new Z77 motherboards @ flipkart are priced high. Check this.



yeah, agree with you............ hope once all vendors start keeping stock of them by next month........... there could be price difference .....


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 7, 2012)

that biostar board looks good except for the placement of sata ports.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

yep, Biostar should really think about changing the locations of the sata ports on this mobo.

BTW, here' something interesting 

*vr-zone.com/articles/evolution-int...-join-with-mic-multi-teraflop-chip/15476.html


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 8, 2012)

More z77 based ASUS motherboards.

(Courtesy : *topgear*)

BTW check this & this.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the links 

BTW, check this out :
Intel?s Z77 Express And Lucidlogix MVP: New Features For Gamers : Z77 Express: USB 3.0 And Enhanced Manageability


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

^^An article worth reading.



Spoiler



Although Intel’s Z77 Express offers minor power reductions and management software updates, integrated USB 3.0 and the inclusion of Virtu MVP are the best reasons for users to care. While we probably wouldn’t spend the money to upgrade from Z68, new system builders have nothing to lose and a few small things to gain by choosing a motherboard with Intel’s latest mainstream platform controller hub.



So as expected (atleast by me) no performance gain over the z68. Power savings by a few watts, integrated USB 3.0 and the price point will make it a good buy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

The pricing of Ivy Bridge CPUs will be same as SNB CPUs


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 9, 2012)

@Rigod, H61, H67, P67 and Z68 will also support the Ivy Bridge processors via a Firmware and BIOS update.. That's a good news for all the present Sandy Bridge users as they have a room for upgrade, but the only they might miss is the PCIe 3.0 (Benchmarks show only slight performance gains on 3.0 over 2.1), so even that would be OK for them. No need to buy new overpriced Z77 boards which are nothing but just marketing hype.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

^^Overpriced? The ASUS P8Z77-M costs around 8.2k with all these features. There are Gigabyte/MSI z77 boards coming and the according to the newegg prices they have models for the budget buyers too.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xdHHjrrBclA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ nice find ... little but powerful beast 

here's another Z77 mobo roundup review 
Intel Z77 Chipset Launch Roundup


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

Bad news. ASUS P8Z77-M price shoots up.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

so those who are going for snb should wait for ivy bridge ???

did some research , the ivybridge competitor of i5 2400 is i5 3450

similar specs..
same price i.e, 184$

Revised Ivy Bridge launch schedule confirmed


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 10, 2012)

Buy Asus P8H77-M PRO Intel H77 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 10, 2012)

Will the h77 and non-k ivy bridge cpus allow overclocking or is it limited to k cpus?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 10, 2012)

^^No OC'ing in non-k processors, but Turbo Boost will be there.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard that all the 7 series mobos will be allow overclocking. Is it true?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 11, 2012)

even if it true you still need clocking cpu


----------



## GamerKP (Apr 11, 2012)

i want to buy a new pc with PCIe 3.0 motherboard.So i should wait till may without buying core i7 2600k ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

what's the use of a pci-e 3.0 mobo without a IVB cpu - so you better wait for IVB cpu.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> i want to buy a new pc with PCIe 3.0 motherboard.So i should wait till may without buying core i7 2600k ?


Yout put in i7-2600K in any motherboard, you'll get PCIe 2.0. PCIe lanes come from the processor, not from the motherboard.

That said, for PCIe 3.0 lanes from the processor, the motherboard should also suppert PCIe 3.0.

Anyways, PCIe 3.0 is not needed. PCIe 2.0 has way more than sufficient bandwidth and is fine if you want to buy now.


----------



## GamerKP (Apr 12, 2012)

@topgear @ico 
in april's digit i saw they suggest i7 2600k with ASRock Extreme 7 Gen 3 motherboard and in asus's advertisement they said any 22nm cpu is ok for pcie 3.0 ,so i thought if i7 2600k is a 22nm cpu.plus i will definitly buy zotac gtx 680,so shouldnt i go for pcie 3.0 ? 
by the way whats the actual difference between pcie 2.0 and pcie 3.0? double the bandwidth means faster internet? if that then no need.i will post my config request after 15th april(wbjee).please help me that time.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

9by the way when was i7 2600 k is a 22nm cpu last heared it was 32 nm cpu
afaik only ivy bridges cpu are 22nm
 any only ivy cpu+gen3 z68mb(updated bios)
or only ivy cpu+z77mb
will give u pcie3  but there is hardly any difference pcie3 and pcie2


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> @topgear @ico
> in april's digit i saw they suggest i7 2600k with ASRock Extreme 7 Gen 3 motherboard and in asus's advertisement they said any 22nm cpu is ok for pcie 3.0 ,so i thought if i7 2600k is a 22nm cpu.plus i will definitly buy zotac gtx 680,so shouldnt i go for pcie 3.0 ?
> by the way whats the actual difference between pcie 2.0 and pcie 3.0? *double the bandwidth means faster internet?* if that then no need.i will post my config request after 15th april(wbjee).please help me that time.



nope .. it means a lot more FPS in games but actually the gain is minimal .. this should give you an clear idea about what you should expect 

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/HD7970/HD7970-69.jpg

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/HD7970/HD7970-68.jpg

Intel i7 3930K @ Stock on ASUS P9X79 WS

So unless you are going to run HD7970 or GTX 680 in multi GPU mode there's no real need to think much about pci-e 3.0 IMO

AMD Radeon HD 7970 3GB Review - Page 21

pci-e 3.0 benifits from multi GPU config ... but who has got the moolah 

*i119.photobucket.com/albums/o139/callsign_vega/PCI-ETests.jpg

*www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1537816&mpage=1


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 13, 2012)

wow. based on these charts. single/double card owners will nothing have to worry about PCI 3.0. there isnt much bigger difference. :woot:


----------



## GamerKP (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks.that will save me a lot of money.no need pcie 3.0 anymore.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone already bought the board yesterday- maximus V Gene!! Z77!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Someone already bought the board yesterday- maximus V Gene!! Z77!! Oh yeah!!



Nice!! But without 22nm cpu? 

I particularly like MSI Z77A-GD65 at its $170 pricing. If it comes into India market @10K, it will beat the crap out of Asus boards.

@Sorcerer: Any idea about its price?

Here is the release date, April 23rd.
Ivy Bridge tipped for April 23rd launch - SlashGear



topgear said:


> pci-e 3.0 benifits from multi GPU config ... but who has got the moolah
> 
> *i119.photobucket.com/albums/o139/callsign_vega/PCI-ETests.jpg
> 
> PCI-E 2.0 vs PCI-E 3.0 BATTLE ROYAL!!?!



Unless they have used ES of 22nm processor, this comparison chart is absurd. 32nm processors can't even use the potential bandwidth of PCI-E3.0


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Unless they have used ES of 22nm processor, this comparison chart is absurd. 32nm processors can't even use the potential bandwidth of PCI-E3.0


You need IVB Processors to use PCIe 3.0 btw...


d6bmg said:


> Nice!! But without 22nm cpu?



i7 2600k. Killer stuff. Don't be surprised if a lot of people will consider this combo, because its great. If you're going anything more than 1600MHz, cl9- after seeing what I saw, its a good combo. 

Sandybridge will still be mainstream even after ivybridge, maybe until something else arrives pretty quick after that.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 13, 2012)

New rumours that have come to light seem to suggest that Intel is looking to bump up their launch date for their upcoming Ivy Bridge processors. It’s not a big change from its original launch date, but the new date advances the launch by 6 days to April 23rd.

Source :
Intel may move up Ivy Bridge launch to April 23 | Electronista


----------



## GamerKP (Apr 13, 2012)

looks like its better to wait for i7 3770k,relese date is so close.

@d6bmg the first day i came here and asked for config,u suggested me to wait for ivy bridge.and here it comes...


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> looks like its better to wait for i7 3770k,relese date is so close.
> 
> @d6bmg the first day i came here and asked for config,u suggested me to wait for ivy bridge.and here it comes...



And you will get better config now. 
Waiting have its own value.
Now, for the motherboard, have a close look on MSI Z77A-GD65 and its price. 
Asus Z77s is just a bit overpriced now.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 13, 2012)

by the way, what its price in india?
d6bmg-Now, for the motherboard, have a close look on MSI Z77A-GD65 and its price.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know anything about the price. That's why I've mentioned 'have a close look'.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2012)

z77 Maximus V Gene was bought for around 16k- for those who want to know.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> z77 Maximus V Gene was bought for around 16k- for those who want to know.



Thanks for the info. 
But this is getting ridiculous. A $210 board @16K means ~77/- per dollar. I never saw this kind of ratio in pricing in my entire time spent in hardware world. 

Or it is just me.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

You haven't seen much. 

But that is on the higher side, almost extreme.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 13, 2012)

afaik the prices for z77 mb are the best available (lowest in india)at prime abgb but only asus most dealers will keep a high price till time of launch of ivyor stock depletion of z68/p67 motherboards


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Unless they have used ES of 22nm processor, this comparison chart is absurd. 32nm processors can't even use the potential bandwidth of PCI-E3.0


well, they used i7-3960X + X79. That platform has PCIe 3.0 since day 1.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ thanks for the reply 



GamerKP said:


> thanks.that will save me a lot of money.no need pcie 3.0 anymore.



you will get pci-e 3.0 for free with z77 mobo



GamerKP said:


> looks like its better to wait for *i7 3770k*,relese date is so close.



and if you are getting that cpu this is one more good reason to have a pci-e 3.0 mobo ( read z77/x79 ) and GTX 680 - let's churn out those extra 2/3 fps


----------



## GamerKP (Apr 14, 2012)

@d6bmg  MSI Z77A-GD65 will be around 9000 inr in india.i saw this review :- AnandTech - Intel Z77 Panther Point Chipset and Motherboard Preview ? ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS and Biostar

but i dont know anything about the overclocking capability.

@topgear how about these pcie3.0 motherboards : ASUS Rampage IV gene(best buy april,12 from digit) or ASRock x79 Extreme 6 Gen3(editors pick april,12 from digit)
both are kinda expensive though(above 18000).too much for a motherboard.

take a look at this one...supports ivy bridge and looks really awesome
ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme6
is it better than the msi one? both same price


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 14, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> but i dont know anything about the overclocking capability.



The answer is lying in the article you have mentioned in your post - 


> *Power Consumption and Power Delivery*
> 
> It has been well documented over the past few months that the top end model of the new processors should have a TDP of 77W. This is just shy of 50 watts less than the top models seen in Sandy Bridge-E, but more importantly, down from 95 watts as shown by the 2600K/2700K processors of Sandy Bridge. This does force a small change with the power delivery on Panther Point/Z77 products.
> 
> ...



In short if you plan to OC any Sandy Bridge with Z77 mobo you can not utilizes it's (SB Proccy) all potential.
So get any Z77 with Ivy Bridge-K not SB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

there's only chances but it's not entirely true that most of the z77 mobos will have less VRM than z68 mobos - cheap mobos will have less vrm to reduce cost more costly z77 mobos will have more vrms to support better OCing for both SB and IB cpus.

for eg. ASUS P8Z77-V Pro - 12 + 4 phase VRM design @ $225 and Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3 - 12 + 4 phase VRM design @ $210 - either the price difference will reduce or ASUS P8Z77-V Pro  will entirely replace the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3 mobo but it won't matter much to the buyers of SB cpus as both mobos has same nos of vrm and every other features are identical - so the ASUS P8Z77-V Pro mobo will OC SB cpus very well like the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait for some reviews to come out.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 16, 2012)

Intel slashes 22nm Ivy Bridge desktop prices before launch


And i7-2600K is available at microcenter @199.99 +tax. They have removed it from their site.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

^^I guess that won't make much difference for end users like us. The retailers will benefit here.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> there's only chances but it's not entirely true that most of the z77 mobos will have less VRM than z68 mobos - cheap mobos will have less vrm to reduce cost more costly z77 mobos will have more vrms to support better OCing for both SB and IB cpus.
> 
> for eg. ASUS P8Z77-V Pro - 12 + 4 phase VRM design @ $225 and Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3 - 12 + 4 phase VRM design @ $210 - either the price difference will reduce or ASUS P8Z77-V Pro  will entirely replace the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3 mobo but it won't matter much to the buyers of SB cpus as both mobos has same nos of vrm and every other features are identical - so the ASUS P8Z77-V Pro mobo will OC SB cpus very well like the Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3.



Yep ! Z77 mobos are future proof at little extra cost for now. 



RiGOD said:


> ^^I guess that won't make much difference for end users like us. The retailers will benefit here.



Oh, they always benefited at any price; they just don't pass on that benefit to us.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Intel slashes 22nm Ivy Bridge desktop prices before launch
> 
> 
> And i7-2600K is available at microcenter @199.99 +tax. They have removed it from their site.



That a good piece of news mate.  Good for future potential buyers.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 16, 2012)

Intel Ivy Bridge Once again features 95W TDP - Core i7 3770K Retail Box Pics Confirm


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ thanks for the info ... still a 77W TDP cpu can limit the potential of OC .. so it's a nice move by Intel that they kept a suitable headroom to oc IB cpus unlike what anandtech has predicted ( see previous post for that ).


----------



## yabbadaaba (Apr 17, 2012)

ivy bridge releasing on april 23..finally..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the info ... still a 77W TDP cpu can limit the potential of OC .. so it's a nice move by Intel that they kept a suitable headroom to oc IB cpus unlike what anandtech has predicted ( see previous post for that ).



77 Watt TDP will increase the potential for OC by hiving much more headroom for OCing.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

hi guys is the ivy bridge cpu worth going i have heard rumours on some forums the overclocking chip are unstable high temp even with water cooling will wait for some 
official reviews to take a call on that


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, how does tdp determines the overclocking capacity of a cpu?


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a review on Ivy Bridge's HP Elitebook [Yes yes Ivy bridge]. What really surprised me is this



> Working with Ivy Bridge was also a pleasure. As seen by the benchmarks, what we have here is a platform that runs very quickly, with *low heat*, and good battery life.



I already had my fingers crossed  

HP EliteBook 8470p Review - Intel Ivy Bridge Shines


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Hey guys, how does tdp determines the overclocking capacity of a cpu?



Less TDP cpus will remain much more cooler and consume less volt and power - and less volt consumption and cool cpu temps increase OC potential.



d6bmg said:


> 77 Watt TDP will increase the potential for OC by hiving much more headroom for OCing.



but less TDP can also mean a cpu has a limited power consumption barrier and won't reach further compared to the higher TDP models in the same series and that's why Intel has increased the power consumption limit of 3770K and that increased it's TDP.

and look at some power saving cpu models from both Intel ( Q8 and Q9 series ) and AMD - they are not great OCable cpus compared to the non power saving models.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Another question 
Would i able to overclock an i5 3570k on a h77 mobo?


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

according to the Intel website
Intel® H77 Express Chipset
and Asus P8H77-M PRO mobo spec :
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8H77-M PRO
H77 supports OCing

but acc to the anandtech review
AnandTech - The Ivy Bridge Preview: Core i7 3770K Tested
H77 has no OC capability

But I've heard that all 77 chipset supports OCing so wait for confirmations from others.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, even flipkart has mentioned that H77 boards supprot but reviews tell the opposite. 
BTW, found this: Intel's desktop Ivy Bridge Core i3 processors priced by VR-Zone.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

if H77 supports OC or not can't say for sure without any proper review where the CPU is OCed using a H77 mobo but acc to the manufacturers H77 supports OC or may be they are just shipping with some kind of OC app

MSI Global ? Mainboard - H77MA-G43
ASRock > Products > H77 Pro4-M


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2012)

But IMO H77 boards wont support OCing, if they did so then no one would ever opt for Z77.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

It was told *23rd* right? Any Sign?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 23, 2012)

i read in some forum 1800 hours eastern standard time or1700 gmt


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

Intel releases 22nm Ivy Bridge processors


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 23, 2012)

rigod the link you give is no launch
here the approximate time 5 pm uk time
[BBC] Intel launches Ivybridge
to get all details of ivy cpu 35 page of reviews go to this link at 5pm uk time
*www.pcadvisor.co.uk/features/pc-upgrades/3352693/intel-ivy-bridge-processors-tested/#ixzz1srimK0ka


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 23, 2012)

^^Thanks for the link mate.

Intel Core i7-3770K Review: A Small Step Up From Sandy Bridge


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

Temps are high when overclocked.  Like I had told a couple of guys over PM when they asked whether to wait for IVB.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2012)

Found this: Ivy Bridge Graphics: Entry-Level Cards are Dead | PCWorld 
I think it was known earlier too.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Found this: Ivy Bridge Graphics: Entry-Level Cards are Dead | PCWorld
> I think it was known earlier too.


They were already dead when Llano came out.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is another one:

*Anandtech ivybridge review*

Quick sync is blazing fast. Even bests nvidia's Nvenc which is a fixed function logic present in gtx 680.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 23, 2012)

so for overclockers better to go for sandybridge especially i7 2600k non overclockers can
buy ivy bridge or wait 2 months to see if 22nm chips become matured in heat dispersion
is the inference.Intel must be nuts to call their flagship cpu-i7 3770k,deeply disappointed in its overclocking
capabilities especially for air cooling


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2012)

And noe this comes up:
www.newsroom.intel.com/community/in...ng-exciting-new-experiences-and-fun-to-the-pc


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 23, 2012)

Like I said: 2600K+ Z77 is the way to go. And quick before its too late!

Not much space between die and IHS for heat dissipation. Wait for future IVBs.


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 24, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Like I said: 2600K+ Z77 is the way to go. And quick before its too late!



Yep! But choose Z77 mobo wisely b'cause *some* entry level mobo's VRM were pretty much basic for 2600k if anyone want to OC.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/vnFo5.png


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

@ico, how they recorded 100+ temp? that easily crosses the processor safety limit 

*images.anandtech.com/doci/5763/Stock%20Speed,%20Vary%20Voltage.png 80+ on stock. looks like Pentium4 days are back. And 55 @ 0.9V 

Intel deliberately holding off the mid & lowend Ivys to fix this heat problem. Highend Ivy Bridge will mostly use aftermarket coolers. Moreover they tested these under specially cooled rooms. Here in India where 40 is considered normal for summer days, Ivy Bridge will run real hot. Ivy Bridge CHULHA Edition 



The Sorcerer said:


> And quick before its too late!



most online shops (not to mention local ones) happily offer you a Clarkdale based processor if you ask for. So you think SB will disappear that fast?


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

I am worried about Ivy Bridge laptops as well. We all know how much laptop OEMs compromise on cooling.

Thing is, Ivy Bridge's die size is small - so less area for heat conduction compared to a "sweet spot". Sandy Bridge had bigger area and around the sweet spot, so ran cooler because heat conduction was fine. Intel should have added two more cores to IVB. Bigger die size and should have ran cooler.

Check this out btw:

*i.imgur.com/xz2Zm.png



Sam said:


> @ico, how they recorded 100+ temp? that easily crosses the processor safety limit


Ivy Bridge's Tjmax is 105.



d6bmg said:


> 77 Watt TDP will increase the potential for OC by hiving much more headroom for OCing.


A mix of both - power consumption and temperature.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Intel should have added two more cores to IVB.



Intel need a genius like you 

SB's Core i3s didn't overheat even if they had smaller die area. reason being they were clocked low and can't be overclocked.



ico said:


> Ivy Birdge's Tjmax is 105.



didn't know. thanks for the update.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

with the release of IB cpu will Intel stop the production of SB cpus to push future buyers towards IB cpus ??


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> SB's Core i3s didn't overheat even if they had smaller die area. reason being they were clocked low and can't be overclocked.


ya, you're right. Though i3-2100 does run a bit on the hotter side compared to i5-2500k at stock.

btw, do you see we haven't seen a dual core Ivy Bridge i3.  Quad Core only at the moment for PCs (Edit: even laptops too). Because dual core IVB i3 will be way too small. Aur bhi garam hoga.

Temperature will be decided by the power consumption and power hence heat "flux" through the area. But then to increase the area, you will add more cores (transistors) - power consumption will also increase somewhat. All in all, you need to find the "sweet spot".


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 24, 2012)

intel seem to be taking the route of amd ,
what the point of this launch,for integrated graphics
lano will beat the hellout of ivy any day
for power consumption both sandy and ivy are almost equal at idle
only at load ivy is 25-30 watts less than sandy


----------



## Minion (Apr 24, 2012)

Ivy Bridge was never projected to be as impactful as its predecessor, though. The company’s “tick-tock” cadence defines alternating steps forward in processor architecture and manufacturing technology. When Intel pulls off a successful new design based on mature lithography, the improvements tend to be big, bold, and beautiful. Nehalem and Sandy Bridge, both “tocks,” left us satisfied and smiling. A process shrink typically introduces other benefits, such as smaller dies and power savings. Benchmark results, however, typically don't change as drastically. 
See this
Intel Core i7-3770K Review: A Small Step Up For Ivy Bridge : Ivy Bridge: Was It Worth The Wait?

Not a large gain in performance though.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> intel seem to be taking the route of amd ,


not at all.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 24, 2012)

my question is woundnt an overclocked sandybridge 2600k provide similar if not better benchmarks than ivy 3770k except for power consumption and integrated graphics
all ican think is big gain for intel in ivy chips cheaper to make for intel


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> my question is woundnt an overclocked sandybridge 2600k provide similar if not better benchmarks than ivy 3770k except for power consumption and integrated graphics
> all ican think is big gain for intel in ivy chips cheaper to make for intel


yup. It will obviously.

This is a TICK. Not a TOCK. 

Google about Intel's Tick-Tock strategy. Tick = Die Shrink. Tock = New Architecture.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> most online shops (not to mention local ones) happily offer you a Clarkdale based processor if you ask for. So you think SB will disappear that fast?


Maybe dissapear, maybe not available, maybe bump up the price.



pcforumguy said:


> Yep! But choose Z77 mobo wisely b'cause *some* entry level mobo's VRM were pretty much basic for 2600k if anyone want to OC.



Why would anyone choose a board below tier 2 level?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

HD4000 on linux.

[Phoronix] Intel HD 4000 Ivy Bridge Graphics On Linux Review


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 24, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Why would anyone choose a board below tier 2 level?



For Price !

i.e. 
Asus P8Z77-M = 4 +1 Phase Power Design = 9.5 To 10k
Asus P8Z77-V LX = 4 + 1 + 1 Phase Power Design = 10 To 11.5k

I know there are alternatives in every price range and that's why I say, _choose Z77 mobo wisely b'cause *some* entry level mobo's VRM were pretty much basic for 2600k if anyone want to OC._


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 25, 2012)

Judging by all the reviews I read and the graphs posted by ico, I personally think the Intel's Ivy Bridge is a let down. There's no such thing as "upgrade" from a Sandy Bridge to Ivy Bridge. An i7 2600k overclocks more than the i7 3770k and *still* runs around 10-15 degrees cooler. Also even if the Tj.Max of Ivy Bridge is 105, it's not safe to let a core run at around 85 degree at 4.5GHz obviously. Sandy Bridge i7 2600k has Tj.Max of 98 degrees, and it ran at 71 degree average at 4.7GHz. Simple maths show that 2600k ran at  72% of it's safe limit which is quite distant and 3770k ran at 80% of it's safe limit. Performance benchmarks show a mere 1~1.6% increase in productivity apps. Then *why* opt for an Ivy Bridge processor? Tell us.

Intel, what have you done...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 25, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> For Price !



That's nothing more than stupidity. Lower tier boards sacrifice a lot to save money. If people can't afford to buy near decent hardware then they shouldn't buy one.


----------



## Omi (Apr 25, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Intel, what have you done...



There are many + to what Intel is doing


First the Ivy will be bit cheaper to produce & will be priced more
Hence more profit.

The fab process gets matured and issues like not overclocking well/heating will be ironed out so the next architecture change will bring Bucket Loads of improvements.

Process matures, Higher Yield for next processors (as it will be a tock process remains same i.e 22nm), more stable more default factory overclocking for next gen.

Intel are doing it right, its in our hands to choose.

Its a WIN for intel at every step


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Check this: Patience--Wait for Ivy Bridge Ultrabooks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 25, 2012)

If i am right the main purpose of ivy was to test and mature 22nm for intel's next Tock.so there is no meaning in arguing on ivy's performance and upgrading to ivy if you already have a SB.


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

Also if you need a new CPU right now then just go for SB. Waiting for Ivy does not seem worthwhile. Plus when Ivy launches they'll definitely be overpriced and no point buying something that's just 1-2% faster for 1-2k more


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 25, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> If i am right the main purpose of ivy was to test and mature 22nm for intel's next Tock.so there is no meaning in arguing on ivy's performance and upgrading to ivy if you already have a SB.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 25, 2012)

overclockers-sb,non overclockers can go with ivy


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> overclockers-sb,non overclockers can go with ivy




why should non-overclockers go for IB.SB is also great for non overclockers.if any one is buying new processor and if IB is priced within 0.5k price range of SB then he should go for IB because it offers lot more features and faster quick sync.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 25, 2012)

Omi said:


> Its a WIN for intel at every step



That's the only WIN I see.



sukesh1090 said:


> If i am right the main purpose of ivy was to test and mature 22nm for intel's next Tock.so there is no meaning in arguing on ivy's performance and upgrading to ivy if you already have a SB.



In my opinion, it's just that Ivy didn't perform to the extent what people wanted. So, just to cover that part off, they are "maturing the 22nm architecture".

I know i *might* be wrong, but correct me with a *better statement* next time. I don't think "maturing 22nm architecture" reason is a *just* for the release of a new lineup of processors  . Let's see what other experts here have to say.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Judging by all the reviews I read and the graphs posted by ico, I personally think the Intel's Ivy Bridge is a let down. There's no such thing as "upgrade" from a Sandy Bridge to Ivy Bridge.



Ivy was never meant to be an upgrade for SB. Its a die shrink. Means, you'll get everything out of it expect extra performance. Still it is delivering extra performance on the graphics side. But by the time Ivy Bridge's entry level processor enter the market it''ll face a well established Trinity APU army that will perform 75% of Core i3s & will offer far better graphics performance.

Also Ivy is mainly aimed at laptops. More battery life, no need for el cheapo crappy entry level GPU, runs cool (theoretically it should but didn't laptop ones will run cool) and still cost same.



SunE said:


> Also if you need a new CPU right now then just go for SB. Waiting for Ivy does not seem worthwhile.



yup. Intel HD2500 is going to be crap for sure. And so won't run games any better than HD2000. And HD4000 will be reserved only for 10-12k proccy. On the other hand no improvement in performance. Only +ve sign is that they have lower power requirement but if they continue to heat like the unlocked i7s, then they will be in same spot as FX.



desiJATT said:


> In my opinion, it's just that Ivy didn't perform to the extent what people wanted. So, just to cover that part off, they are "maturing the 22nm architecture".



AMD Llano was faster than AMD Athlon II?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2012)

> In my opinion, it's just that Ivy didn't perform to the extent what people wanted. So, just to cover that part off, they are "maturing the 22nm architecture".
> 
> I know i might be wrong, but correct me with a better statement next time. I don't think "maturing 22nm architecture" reason is a just for the release of a new lineup of processors  . Let's see what other experts here have to say.


the whole world knows that ivy is a tick and intel never bragged around saying you will get magical upgrade over SB.why will they try to hide something which they never told to anyone.all the reviewers and everyone knew that ivy will be only 10-15% faster than SB.it was foolishness to expect more than that within one year.can you just do me a favor and take a look at wikipedia's article about Intel's Tick-Tock.I know you are disappointed but I am telling you that ivy was never intended to make you jump on your chair with joy.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 26, 2012)

hmm..This seems to sum it all up now, read about Tick Tock, I realize that it's the "Tick" thing right now, the Tock will bring something to brag about


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2012)

IMO i5-3570k is good price per performance than i7-3770k

Review: Intel Core i5-3570K (22nm Ivy Bridge) - CPU - HEXUS.net

Why Ivy bridge runs hot on overclocking???? Explained

Ivy Bridge Temperatures – It’s Gettin’ Hot in Here | Overclockers


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 26, 2012)

Intel has unfortunately(For Consumers) leap frogged AMD in terms of Performance.


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2012)

Intel is pushing Ivy towards laptops and run of the mill desktop users, so they are not keen on the OC temps, so the TIM issue, they are forcing OC'ers to buy SB-E, something to do when you don't have competition, at ALL.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ totally agree with you on this.



amjath said:


> Why Ivy bridge runs hot on overclocking???? Explained
> 
> Ivy Bridge Temperatures – It’s Gettin’ Hot in Here | Overclockers



^^ interesting read ... thanks for the nice find


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont know whether i should post other forum links here but its important find 


Spoiler



Bought an Ivy Bridge today - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 29, 2012)

breaking news intel ivy cpu s makes its debut in new egg prices damn high i5 3570k-250$,
i7 3770k 350$
Newegg.com - New 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ CPUs
Newegg.com - CPU Processors, Intel CPU, AMD Processors


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 29, 2012)

@dfcols71
can we expect the same pricing in india? And till now i cant find any listing in india.
A small blow to the ones who waited for IB IMO.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

^^The prices here will be about 20% more than that at newegg.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 29, 2012)

the increase is due to tax or just the worst dollar conditions


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

I5 3570K is Available at Newegg.com for $249


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^The prices here will be about 20% more than that at newegg.



Yes this is true.. I remember 10 months before, i5 2500 was sold at 9500 (cheapest) and now 11800 or something.. sad.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 30, 2012)

then the $was 44-45.now its 52


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

amjath said:


> I dont know whether i should post other forum links here but its important find
> 
> Bought an Ivy Bridge today - bit-tech.net Forums



If it's important then it's absolutely fine to post other forum links in a post - no need to use spoiler tag.


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2012)

^ ok cilus 

BTW 

Ivy Bridge's heat problems persist, even with the removal of its IHS :: TweakTown USA Edition 

Still couldn't find a answer why should I go for IB instead of SB


----------



## iittopper (Apr 30, 2012)

If i buy i5 2500k , then i have to buy a z68 or p67 or z77 motherboard for overclocking . but the price here are high and more thank 10k . So is there any motherboard for overclockers at price less than 7.5 k . Or we should wait more and buy when the price decrease ??? and when can we see the price decrease???


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

^^Biostar TZ68K+ @7235 (Flipkart).


----------



## iittopper (Apr 30, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Biostar TZ68K+ @7235 (Flipkart).



yeh! this is the cheapest z68 motherboard available , but is it good??? i mean i didn't see any member with that motherboard in their *sign* .


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 30, 2012)

When will the Ivybridge be available in india


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> When will the Ivybridge be available in india


same doubt and i cant find any gigabyte h77 mb for ivybridge any news about it?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

It'll be available very soon. Just wait for a week or two. But trust me, the prices are going to be damn high.


----------



## SunE (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes the price is going to be around 15k at least for the i5 3570k. Better to buy i5 2500k instead as according to me IB is going to be a huge fail since it does not perform as good as SB. Agree guys?


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Apr 30, 2012)

afaik oc'ing is the biggest challenge in IB. Other things are similar with SB. Not everyone's gonna oc their cpu.?!
Check this out,
cpu-world.com/news_2012/2012042902_Intel_Ivy_Bridge_processors_are_released.html
who is the loser here? The consumer or the supplier?


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

A little caution if anyone want to upgrade to Ivy with Gigabyte 6 series mobos (Z68) -


> We grabbed the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 motherboard, updated the BIOS to the latest version (F12), and dropped a brand new Intel Core i7-3770K processor (our review) into the board. Everything worked great with the default BIOS settings, but when we went to overclock the processor we noticed that the CPU Clock Ratio could go no higher than turbo clock ratio of 39. You have to raise the CPU ratio in order to get the most from these processors, so by having it locked at 39 is a deal breaker.



Intel Ivy Bridge Processor Overclocking Proves Challenging For Some Motherboard Makers - Gigabyte Hybrid EFI Technology Has Issues With Ivy Bridge CPUs - Legit Reviews


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

^^ I think a bios update will fix this.



amjath said:


> ^ ok cilus
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...



I'm not cilus 

and there's no compelling reason to go for IB - if you want a cpu now stick with SB.


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> I'm not cilus
> 
> and there's no compelling reason to go for IB - if you want a cpu now stick with SB.



oops sorry top gear. hmmm IB  SB  i ll decide


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

^^If you're OC'ing SNB is way to go.


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2012)

^^ not much just a little. will try till 4Ghz not more than that. Thats y i'm thinking so much


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^^ not much just a little. will try till 4Ghz not more than that. Thats y i'm thinking so much



4 ghz is nothing for i5 2500k , its a child play thing . My friend just changed the multiplier to 40 without changing any other thing , and he got a stable 4 ghz ..(though it may not be same for you) . 
But if you know basics about overclocking then pushing to 4 ghz will not be a problem..


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2012)

thats what i'm  so i think it ll not be a issue with IB i mean overheating


----------



## dfcols71 (May 1, 2012)

any particular reason to go with i5 3750k(15000) over the i5 2500k(12500)


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2012)

amjath said:


> thats what i'm  so i think it ll not be a issue with IB i mean overheating



If you plan to overclock , why not go with i5 2500 k??? why waiting for ivy bridge??


----------



## dfcols71 (May 1, 2012)

well intel too thinks overclocking is a problem
so new revisions i q3 2012
Faster unlocked Ivy Bridge possible in Q3 2012


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^^ not much just a little. will try till 4Ghz not more than that. Thats y i'm thinking so much





iittopper said:


> 4 ghz is nothing for i5 2500k , its a child play thing . My friend just changed the multiplier to 40 without changing any other thing , and he got a stable 4 ghz ..(though it may not be same for you) .
> But if you know basics about overclocking then pushing to 4 ghz will not be a problem..



actually I think with a decent cooler like Cm Hyper 212 Evo it's possible to run core i5 2500k at 4.5Ghz even with some cheap but good mobo like Biostar TZ68K+ - so amjath decide for yourself - 4.5Ghz Sb oc vs. 4Ghz IB oc - which one is better


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2012)

thats cool topgear. Now got to wait for the prices, its been a week no stocks yet  may be a week more i have to wait for Indian prices

BTW thx for clearing


----------



## iittopper (May 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> actually I think with a decent cooler like Cm Hyper 212 Evo it's possible to run core i5 2500k at 4.5Ghz even with some cheap but good mobo like Biostar TZ68K+ - so amjath decide for yourself - 4.5Ghz Sb oc vs. 4Ghz IB oc - which one is better


You have an awsome point .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 2, 2012)

Yeah IB has made it pretty clear that its not really meant for Mainstream OCers.

Take advantage for i5 2500k Price drop (Hopeful) after i5 3xxxK Launch and OC it. 4.5 GHz is almost guaranteed on every chip.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 2, 2012)

intel ivy cpu available for preorder in india
[dp] Exclusive ! -Intel IVY Bridge Processors & Supporting Motherboards available now on Pre Order - systembuilder - TechEnclave


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ thanks for the nice find but they are over priced - for eg. core i5 3570k is Rs. 14.5k - that much money is enough to grab a core i5 2500k+CM Hyper 212 Evo combo and for the price of 3770K one can easily grab a core i7 2600k+CM Hyper 212 Evo combo. If Intel wants to make a market for IB they better release some non K series cpus under or around 10k and fix the heating issue of K series IB cpus.

BTW, the only interesting deal I saw there is Intel DZ77SL-50K @ 8.5k 
*www.intel.nl/content/www/us/en/desktops/desktop-board-dz77sl-50k-media-brief.html - it's 6+2 Phase Power modules is decent for Ocing but Asrock has some better Z77 mobos priced @ 9.2-10.2k.


----------



## yabbadaaba (May 3, 2012)

IV hotter than SB when overclocked
Intel's Ivy Bridge Hotter Than Sandy Bridge When Overclocked


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

yabbadaaba said:


> IV hotter than SB when overclocked
> Intel's Ivy Bridge Hotter Than Sandy Bridge When Overclocked



Quite old news


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2012)

Where is the Ivybridge available in india.


----------



## IndianRambo (May 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Where is the Ivybridge available in india.



u can get here Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## dfcols71 (May 3, 2012)

hi top gear according to intell source the die bridge of ivy chip has thermal paste on it 
to interface with the heat  spreader plate covering the chip ,it is not soldered like the sandy chip to the heat spreader plate.So after a few years after the thermal paste wears off will the temperature become worse?ie the longelivity of the ivy chips?*media.bestofmicro.com/ivy-bridge,6-L-335901-3.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2012)

Anywhere else?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 3, 2012)

look in the previous page you will find the link
or here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-price-list-spec-sheet-182.html


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> hi top gear according to intell source the die bridge of ivy chip has thermal paste on it
> to interface with the heat  spreader plate covering the chip ,it is not soldered like the sandy chip to the heat spreader plate.So after a few years after the thermal paste wears off will the temperature become worse?ie the longelivity of the ivy chips?*media.bestofmicro.com/ivy-bridge,6-L-335901-3.jpg



Intel dual core E4000 series cpus have used the same thermal paste like thing but they are still in use and many people hacve Oced them -though they were not be able to OCed like E6000 series cpus which has HS soldered with the chip.

The thumb rule is if one can manage to keep the cpu cool then there should not be any prob other than limited Oc capabilities and even with the Thermal paste like thing the cpus will last for 8-10 years at stock speed with good cooling and most of the people will upgrade their cpu before 10 years for sure


----------



## amruth kiran (May 5, 2012)

hey can anyone suggest a good ivy bridge cpu within 16k?? and even a mobo within 10k?
i've shortlisted the 3770k (i7). is it worth it??

or should i take the ivy i5 series instead of i7?  iam not into any editing or professional stuff. just gaming.


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^For OC'ing SNB's are better than IVB's. Get i5-2500k + ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.


----------



## iittopper (May 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^For OC'ing SNB's are better than IVB's. Get i5-2500k + ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.


This with hyper 212 evo


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

he adds a little extra money he can opt for something better like Cooler Master TPC 812


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2012)

There is a solution for reducing IVY Bridge heating, have a look. 

Intel caught out using cheap thermal paste in Ivy Bridge? -- Engadget



> Now, Japanese site PC Watch has taken the next logical step, by *replacing the stock thermal paste in a Core i7-3770K with a pricier aftermarket alternative* to see what would happen. Just like that, *stock clock temperatures dropped by 18 percent, while overclocked temperatures (4GHz at 1.2V) fell by 23 percent.* Better thermals allowed the chip to sustain higher core voltages and core clock speeds and thereby deliver greater performance.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

but this is not practically possible ,you separate the heat sink plate of the cpu,
god alone knows whether the damn thing will work,besides voiding the warranty of the cpu or fixing back the plate


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

^^ in simple word that method is not practical at-all - Intel should release a revised version of IB cpus.

BTW, check this out :

Core i7-3720QM: Ivy Bridge Makes Its Mark On Mobility : Understanding Ivy Bridge's Real Target


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

Can we expect the price of i5 3570k to be equal to i5 2500k in july


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

why not get a core i5 2500k right now which is a much better option.


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2012)

Check this: 
Asus launches two Ivy Bridge laptops in India - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit News


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

Check this out
Processors Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 16, 2012)

^^Now lets wait and see how many are going to shell out 12k for a locked CPU (No matter whatever the name of the bridge is)


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

Almost 14k for a locked i5 is ridiculous. That is not even the flagship model. I think  intel will be having a hard time selling these cpus


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

here's something interesting :

Intel launches Vpro Ivy Bridge chips and Panther Point chipsets - The Inquirer


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2012)

*Core i5-3570K, -3550, -3550S, And -3570T: Ivy Bridge Efficiency *


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

^^ TFS -)

one interesting thing is with stock intel cooler there's only 3c temp difference between i7 2700k and i7 3770k but i5 3570k ran even cooler ( due to low power consumption ? ) than the i7 2700k but with after market cooler when OCed most of the review says something different which makes 3570k an excellent cpu ( may be even for OCing )


----------



## rbp45 (May 23, 2012)

*Intel Core i5-3570K Processor 3.40 GHz
(6M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)*

You can try-

Buy Intel Core i5-3570K Processor 3.40 GHz in Mumbai India




Sainatarajan said:


> Where is the Ivybridge available in india.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

check this out :

Foxconn launches affordable Z75 motherboards in India


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can anyone confirm whether H77 boards support OCing or not! 
Intel mentions that they do support OCing for 3rd Gen. Proccys. But most reviewing sites say the opposite.

Yup, what i was wondering is some what correct. H77 supports OCing an IVB processor not SNB. A SNB on H77 will operate at its highest turbo frequency, nothing beyond that. 
Check this: 
www.forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1914307


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

No cpu OC support on H77 chipset regardless of SB or IB cpus

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/IvyBridge/review/7seriescomparison.jpg

look for z75 mobos if you want the cheapest mobo for Ocing Sb or IB K series cpus.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2012)

Here comes the Ivy Bridge based Windows 8 Tablet: Acer Iconica W700

Here is the review: AnandTech - Acer's Iconia W700 Ivy Bridge Windows 8 Tablet: The Start of Something Big


----------

